# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  it'e göre: Atatürk Deccal idi

## axuliuma

SAİD-İ NURSİ YE GüRE ATATüRK DECCAL İDİ 

Yazılarımızın içinde ne zaman Saidği Nursiğden bahsetsek, bazı çevreler feci rahatsız oluyorlar. Hemen organize bir küfür ve hakaret kampanyasına girişiyorlar. Tabi bütün bu küfürlerin yanlarına kar kalmayacaklarını her halde biliyor olmaları lazım. Arka arkaya yazdığımız son iki yazıda, Kuvayı Milliyeğye çete denilmesinden ve düzenli bir orduda bulunan ahlak ve anlayışa sahip olmamalarından dem vuran Zaman gazetesi yazarı Mümtazer Türköneğnin bu mantığını eleştirmiştik. Selim Tekeli adlı bir okurumuz, çok güzel bir tespitte bulundu gönderdiği mesajda.


Diyor ki Selim Bey: ğMuharrem Bey, derin devlete, Kuvayı Milliyeğye karşı çıkan ve düzenli ordunun faziletlerini anlatan bu arkadaşlara bir sorun bakalım; madem düzenli ordunun ahlakını ve meziyetlerini övüyorlar, işte karşılarında sapına kadar düzenli bir Türk ordusu var. Bu ülkenin ordusu var. Hadi bakalım bu ülkenin düzenli ordusunu da savunsunlar.ğ

Selim Beyğin sorusunu ilgililere aynen aktarıyorum!
Gelelim konumuza.

Saidği Nursiğnin Kuvayı Milliye karşıtı tavrını belgeledikçe bazıları bir türlü kabul etmek istemiyor. Ne arşiv belgesine, ne kitaba ne başka bir dokümana itibar ediyorlar.

Sormak lazım: Madem Saidği Nursi, Kuvayı Milliyeğye bu kadar kucak açıyordu da, onun yolunu izleyen gazeteler neden habire Kuvvacılara hakaret ediyorlar?

Bazı Nurcu okurlarımız ise, Saidği Nursi ile Atatürk arasında hiçbir sorun olmadığını, buna örnek olarak TBMMğye ğhoşamediğ için çağrılmış olmasını örnek veriyorlar.

Bu konunun ayrıntılarını daha önce yazdığımız için tekrara girmeyeceğim. Ancak bazı saflar gerçekten böyle düşünüyor olabilir ama olayın gerçek boyutu tarih sayfalarında bütün açıklığı ile duruyor. Bugünden sonra devam edecek birkaç yazımızda Saidği Nursi ile ilgili pek gündeme getirilmeyen bazı gerçekleri aktarmak istiyorum.

Saidği Nursi bir çok lahikasında Atatürkğe ğDeccalğ diye hakaret ediyordu.
Deccal, İslami literatürde en ağır hakaret sayılan ifadelerden biridir. Deccal; yalan söyleyen, aldatan, karıştıran kişi anlamına gelir. Deccalin ortaya çıkması kıyamet alametlerinden biri olarak da görülmüştür.

Deccal konusunda tarih boyunca ortaya atılan iddiaları gündeme getirecek değiliz. Ancak Saidği Nursiğnin şu satırlarını okuduğunuzda Deccal denilince kimin kastedildiğini çok iyi anlamış olacağız.

ğBen bir manevi alemde, İslam Deccalini gördüm. Yalnız bir tek gözünde teshirce bir manyetizma gözümle müşahade ettim ve onu bütün bir münkir bildim. İşte bu inkarı mutlaktan çıkan bir cüret ve cesaretle mukaddesata hücum eder.(...) Fakat kahraman ve mücahit ordunun ve dindar milletin ruhundaki nurğu iman ve Kurğan ışığıyla hakikatği halği göreceği ve o kumandanın çok dehşetli tahribatını tamire çalışacağı rivayetlerden anlaşılıyor.ğ 
(şualar458ğ459,Siracun Nur 247)

Saidi Nursi, başlangıçta şifreli olarak işaret ettiği Deccalğin kim olduğunu daha sonra şöyle anlatıyor:

ğülmüş gitmiş dünyadan ve hükümetten alakası kesilmiş bir adam hakkında otuz sene evvel bir Hadisği şerifğin ihbariyle Kurğanğa zararlı bir adam çıkacak demiştim.Sonra Mustafa Kemalğin o adam olduğunu zaman gösterdi. 
(Emirdağ Lahikası I/278,Yirmiyedinci mektuptan Sabık Reisği Cumhurğa ve üç makama gönderilen istida) 

Saidi Nursi, Mustafa Kemalğe yönelik Deccal suçlamasında daha da ileri giderek şunları yazar:

ğ...Lozan Muahedesinde söz veren ve pek şiddetli ve dehşetli hücumlarına rağmen hiçbir hakiki Müslüman Türkğü Protestan yapamayan ve Milletği İslam için pek zararlı olduğunu efğaliyle ispat eden ve Hadisğ şerifğin haber verdiği o müthiş şahıs kendisi olduğunu(yani Deccal, y.n) hayat ve mematiyle gösteren Mustafa Kemalğe bir mahrem eserde ğdin yıkıcı Süfyanğ dediğimizi (...)ğ 
(Emirdağ Lahikası I,50ğ51;Yirmiyedinci Mektuptan Mahkemeği Kübrağya şekva ve Müdafaatın Bir Haşiyesi olan Parçanın Hülasasıdır, Ayrıca Müdafaalar, 226ğ227)

Saidi Nursi Atatürkğe açıkça Deccal diyor, Milletği İslamğı Protestan yapmak istediğinden bahsediyordu.

Oysa, Saidi Nursiğnin Deccal dediği Atatürk, İzmir Amerikan Kolejiğnde misyoner faaliyette bulunuluyor diye bu okulu tamamen kapatmış, hayatta iken Babğı Aliğnin ğMisyonerle Mücadele Teşkilatığ kurmasına destek vermiş, 3 Ocak 1922ğde Meclis Başkanı iken yayınladığı bir muhtırada, İçişleri Bakanlığığna çok sert çıkışarak, Amerikalıların Anadoluğda ğüksüzler Yurduğ altındaki yapılanma isteklerinin tamamen Hıristiyanlığı yaymak amacı taşıdığını vurgulayarak ğbu talebin derhal reddedilmesiniğ istemişti. 

Said Nursi ise risalelerinde ğMüslüman İseviğ gibi, ğCihan Harbinde ölen Hıristiyanlar şehittirğ gibi ğErmenilere valilik kaymakamlık görevi verilsin ğgibi tuhaf ifadeler kullanıyor, Hıristiyanlara , ğMüslüman olmak için dininizi tamamen terk etmeye gerek yokğ şeklinde ğİslami olmayanğ fetvalar veriyordu.

Daha da ileri giderek risalelerinde nurculara ğmisyonerlerle ittifak edin!ğ çağrısında bulunuyordu.

Bu çağrıya uyan pek çok nurcu ise, Moda Presbiteryan Kilisesi Başpastörü Turgay üçal gibi, Ankara Ostim Türk Dünyası Presbiteryen Kilisesi Başpastörü Yavuz Kapusuz gibi, Nurculıktan Hıristiyanlığa geçiyordu..

Sadi Nursi, Atatürkğe Deccal derken ve Atatürkğün belkemiğini oluşturduğu Kuvva örgütlemesine karşı çıkarken, bugün onun peşinden gidenlerin tarihi gerçekleri ve ğtarihi ayıpları ğgizlemek çok komik bir savunmaya girmeleri hiç de yakışık kalmıyor.

Yukarıda verdiğimiz risalelerin bugünkü baskılarında yukarıdaki ifadeleri bulamayacaksınız.üünkü risalelerin çoğunda olduğu gibi sansürlenmiş durumdalar. 

üok isteyen bize müracaat etsin. 

Muharrem Bayraktar
http://www.yenimesaj.com.tr/index.ph...rih=2006-06-14

----------


## wasd

.....lar yayınladıgınız yazıya bakın

----------


## asdfgh

bu kadar karaktersizce hakaret dolu yazınızın sonuna bide utanmadan "Yukarıda verdiğimiz risalelerin bugünkü baskılarında yukarıdaki ifadeleri bulamayacaksınız.üünkü risalelerin çoğunda olduğu gibi sansürlenmiş durumdalar." yazmışsınız milletin kaynak isteyeceğini bilerek... bediüzzaman savunmasında ben bi taş attım o kafasını uzattı der kendisine 'atatürke niçin deccal dedin' diye soran hakime.. çünkü bediüzzaman kendisine deccalin özelliklerini soran bi şahsa anlatırken yazmıştır 5. şuayı... o belirtiler yıllar sonra sonra atatürkte baş göstermiştir... buraya kadar doğru ondan sonraki safsatalarınızı kendinize saklayın yok hristiyan olun yok papazlık yapın şuyduda buyduda bu uydurduğunuz sonrada kaynak bulamazsınız risalelerden silinmiş gibi saçmalıklarınızı kendinize saklayın ayreten bi yer daha var dikkatimi çeken "Lozan Muahedesinde söz veren ve pek şiddetli ve dehşetli hücumlarına rağmen hiçbir hakiki Müslüman Türk�ü Protestan yapamayan ve..." buraya yorumunuz çok ilginç "Millet�i İslam�ı Protestan yapmak istediğinden..." burda bunu kastetmiyor deccalin bunu yapmaya çalışıp başarılı olamadığından bahsediyor türkçenizde bozuk sizin...

----------


## mustafapir

ğ...Lozan Muahedesinde söz veren ve pek şiddetli ve dehşetli hücumlarına rağmen hiçbir hakiki Müslüman Türkğü Protestan yapamayan ve Milletği İslam için pek zararlı olduğunu efğaliyle ispat eden ve Hadisğ şerifğin haber verdiği o müthiş şahıs kendisi olduğunu(yani Deccal, y.n) hayat ve mematiyle gösteren Mustafa Kemalğe bir mahrem eserde ğdin yıkıcı Süfyanğ dediğimizi (...)ğ 

Orjinalini okuyun. burda acaba üç nokta(...) koyduğu yerde ne yazıyodu diye zahmet edip okudun mu.

----------

